# Δικαιούμαι δανείου; (ΛΚΝ)



## Costas (Dec 26, 2012)

δικαιούμαι [δikeúme] Ρ (μόνο στο ενεστ. θ.) _δικαιούσαι, δικαιούται, δικαιούμαστε, δικαιούστε, δικαιούνται_, πρτ. _δικαιούμουν_, μπε. _δικαιούμενος_ : α. έχω το νόμιμο δικαίωμα να απαιτήσω κτ.: _~ το ένα τρίτο της περιουσίας του. ~ επίδομα ανεργίας. ~ ένα μήνα άδεια / σύνταξη / να νοσηλευτώ στην πρώτη θέση._ || (μπε., σε λόγ. σύντ.) _*Οι δικαιούμενοι δανείου*_ και ως ουσ. _οι δικαιούμενοι_, οι δικαιούχοι. β. έχω δικαίωμα σε κτ., μου οφείλεται ή μου επιτρέπεται κτ.: _~ και εγώ να ξεκουραστώ λίγο. Δε δικαιούσαι να διαμαρτύρεσαι._

[λόγ. παθ. < αρχ. _δικαιῶ_ `κρίνω δίκαιο΄ σημδ. γαλλ. être en droit de]

Γράφει βέβαια "λόγ[ϊα] σύντ[αξη]", αλλά ισχύει ότι το _δικαιούμαι_ συντάσσεται με αντικείμενο σε γενική; Σ' ένα λεξικό αρχαίων ρημάτων πάντως, του Αναγνωστόπουλου, που έχω, δεν βρήκα κάτι σε γενική στα αρχαία. Η καθαρεύουσα έχει δική της σύνταξη, ξέχωρη;

Το ΛΝΕΓ πάντως δεν έχει παράδειγμα με γενική για το _δικαιούμαι_. Οπότε πρόκειται άραγε για κρούσμα γενικίτιδας στο ΛΚΝ ή όχι;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 26, 2012)

«Δεν δικαιούνται τραπεζικής πίστωσης»: λόγιο ρήμα το δικαιούμαι, που χρησιμοποιείται ομαλά και στη νεοελληνική γλώσσα, η οποία όμως _το συντάσσει ομαλότατα με αιτιατική_: *δικαιούμαι σύνταξη, δικαιούνται ένα μήνα άδεια*. «Θα έπρεπε να δικαιούνται όλοι ίσης πρόσβασης» διαβάζω σε κείμενο που λίγο παρακάτω συντάσσει ορθά: «εδικαιούτο μια θέση μεταξύ των επτά…» Αξιοπερίεργο εδώ είναι ότι το ομαλό δικαιούνται κράτησε τη γενική της αρχαϊστικότερης σύνταξης, ενώ ο πεισματικά λόγιος αόριστος «εδικαιούτο» (αντί δικαιούνταν) δέχτηκε την αιτιατική.

Τα πλάγια και τα έντονα δικά μου.
Από εδώ

Το _δικαιούμαι_ τώρα _δικαιώνεται_:laugh:


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2012)

Είναι δίκαιο της καθαρεύουσας. (Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει τι έκανε η αρχαία.) Στην Πρωία (αλλά όχι σε άλλα λεξικά) έχουμε και παράδειγμα: «οι συμπληρώσαντες θητείαν ενός έτους κληρωτοί δικαιούνται διμήνου κανονικής αδείας». Αν σας πω σε πόσα νομοθετήματα θα βρείτε το ρήμα να ακολουθείται από γενική... Μόνο με «δικαιούνται σύνταξης» βρήκα 49. Με «δικαιούνται συντάξεως», που δεν είναι ερζάτς καθαρεύουσα, 190. Στο διαδίκτυο πάνω από 12.000 γκουγκλιές. Αλλά μη με ρωτήσετε γιατί αποφάσισε να το διαδώσει το ΛΚΝ. 

(Αυτό, τόσα χρόνια το χρησιμοποιώ, δεν είχα προσέξει ότι η μετοχή παθητικού ενεστώτα παριστάνεται με βέλασμα...)


----------



## Marinos (Dec 26, 2012)

Εκείνο το «δεν δικαιούσθε δια να ομιλείτε» του Κουτσόγιωργα δεν ρίζωσε τελικά, ε; ;)


----------



## sarant (Dec 26, 2012)

Μου έχουν πει για έναν ποιητή, όχι πολύ γνωστόν, που όταν στα στερνά μπαινόβγαινε σε νοσοκομεία, πριν από καμιά τριανταριά χρόνια, τον είχε πειράξει πολύ που ένας γιατρός τού είχε πει "Δεν δικαιείσαι" (ξερωγώ, κρεβάτι σε καλό δωμάτιο, κάτι τέτοιο). Τόλεγε και το ξανάλεγε, "άκου να μου πει 'δεν δικαιείσαι'" σα να τον είχε πιο πολύ πειράξει ο σολοικισμός κι όχι η απόρριψη του αιτήματός του.


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

...
- Λαμβάνω την τιμή να αναφέρω ότι αιτούμαι 48ώρου αδείας για οικογενειακούς λόγους.
- Ακόμα δεν ήρθες και θες άδεια, Παπαδόπουλε;
- Έχω να δω τη γυναίκα μου τρεις μήνες, κύριε λοχαγέ.
- Βιάστηκες να παντρευτείς, Παπαδόπουλε. (Το 'πιασες το υπονoούμενο; Δεν δικαιούσαι αδείας.) 
- Στρατιώτης Μπαλούρδος Παναγιώτης, οδηγός μηχανικού, 76η ΕΣΣΟ. Λαμβάνω την τιμή να σας αναφέρω, κύριε λοχαγέ, _
ότι αιτούμαι πενθαήμερος αγροτική άδεια._ :up: 
- Κι από πότε έγινες αγρότης, Μπαλούρδο;
- Ο πατέρας μου έχει ζώα, κύριε λοχαγέ.
- Το βλέπω.
...





- Αιτούμεθα δανείου, κύριοι των αγορών.
- Μ' αυτά και μ' εκείνα, δεν δικαιούστε δανείου στον αιώνα τον άπαντα. 

Για χωρίς τη γλώσσα στο μάγουλο, για τα _δικαιούμαι_ και _αιτούμαι_ και τις συν αυτοίς καθαρευουσιανιές, πάμε (μαρμοτικά ή ντεζαβίστικα) στον Καιάδα της ανάπηρης και κακούργας γενικής, στην τοποθεσία Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό με γενική.


----------



## Themis (Dec 26, 2012)

daeman said:


> για τα _δικαιούμαι_ και _αιτούμαι_ και τις συν αυτοίς καθαρευουσιανιές


 Για το δικαιούμαι το έπιασα: δεν δικαιούμαστε δικαιωμάτων. Για το αιτούμαι, καταθέτω την προσωπική μου γνωριμία με το "η άδεια αιτείται από την επιχείρηση Χ".


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2012)

Themis said:


> Για το δικαιούμαι το έπιασα: δεν δικαιούμαστε δικαιωμάτων. Για το αιτούμαι, καταθέτω την προσωπική μου γνωριμία με το "η άδεια αιτείται από την επιχείρηση Χ".



Μετά απ' αυτό, εγώ αιτούμαι γραμματικού ασύλου λόγω γενικής αναιτίας αφροσύνης. Επηρεασμένος από τη Λούφα παραπάνω, απολυλή και τρελελέ. :blink:


----------

